# Larry OG Hamster cut 2014



## Locked (Apr 4, 2014)

Need a place to keep track of my GJ info. Will be updating this with pics as we go along.  

Strain is my Larry OG cut which I just got back. (Thanks again PJ)

2 plants in well worn One Gallon Smart Pots. Love me some Smart Pots.

Soil will be my usual. Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix with added Perlite and Sweet Lime.

Shooting for 10 weeks on both of these. How my outdoor temps hold up will ultimately decide how many weeks. Growing indoors in the Summer here is not easy. I usually take the summer off and shut things down till the late summer. This year I will be running a Veg tent all summer. I want to make sure I hang on to my Larry OG cut this time. 

They have just been moved to the veg tent after some defoliation of the lower 1/4. Took 4 more clones as insurance. 

So I am marking this as *Day 1 of Flower** 4-4-14*

Here are our two players. 

View attachment IMG_20140404_213238.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140404_213242.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140404_213247.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140404_213251.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140404_213301.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2014)

I am so happy you got your cut back. That is awesome. I hear you about taking more clones,... They look great...I love the smart pots myself...

Flowering mojo Hamster... I will be watching.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Apr 5, 2014)

im in :48:


----------



## burner (Apr 5, 2014)

Those ladies look great HL - here's to hoping the summer temps stay in check :ccc:


----------



## sawhse (Apr 5, 2014)

:watchplant:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 5, 2014)

Those are gonna be beasts...  :48:


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I am so happy you got your cut back. That is awesome. I hear you about taking more clones,... They look great...I love the smart pots myself...
> 
> Flowering mojo Hamster... I will be watching.




Thanks Rose...this should be an adventure this late in the year.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2014)

ShOrTbUs said:


> im in :48:



Sweet....



burner said:


> Those ladies look great HL - here's to hoping the summer temps stay in check :ccc:



Thanks burner, I hope so too.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2014)

sawhse said:


> :watchplant:







JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Those are gonna be beasts...  :48:




Thanks guys....


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 6, 2014)

Did I tell you I hit that cut of yours with my Boysenberry Male?
:headbang2:

Glad you got your lady back. She is a jewel.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 6, 2014)

:48:

let it grow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Did I tell you I hit that cut of yours with my Boysenberry Male?
> :headbang2:
> 
> Glad you got your lady back. She is a jewel.



Nice :aok: MAde some Larry Berry, eh? ...lol...


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Did I tell you I hit that cut of yours with my Boysenberry Male?
> :headbang2:
> 
> Glad you got your lady back. She is a jewel.




No you didn't....have you run any of the beans yet?  I will pop in at the other place and see if you have any pics up if you did.  I want to hit her with a Satori male. I just need to get some more Satori beans. I went through the pack I had.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> :48:
> 
> let it grow



I shall let them grow....   Just got to keep her from going straight up on me.




7greeneyes said:


> Nice :aok: MAde some Larry Berry, eh? ...lol...




That sounds yummy....


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 7, 2014)

Wht up hammy I'm here to watch. . How's the hell ya been


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2014)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> Wht up hammy I'm here to watch. . How's the hell ya been




What up bro....good to see ya. I am hanging in there. It's nice to get a chance to flower this Lady out again. It's been a long time since I last ran her. Thanks for popping in. 

Hope you are good and it's nice to see you around MP again.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 7, 2014)

Imma always be around bro. . Imma ***** more of I can upload pics from my phone. . Dunno yet but hope so cause imma plan my kush grow in a few months. . Gonna cross humboldts seeds chemdawg to there Bubba Kush thento they're pineapple kush. . This should be fun lol. . Oh Yea I jus posted something would like your opinion aswell dawg take care and JusBlaze


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 8, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> No you didn't....have you run any of the beans yet?  I will pop in at the other place and see if you have any pics up if you did.  I want to hit her with a Satori male. I just need to get some more Satori beans. I went through the pack I had.



The seeded plant is finishing as we speak. Looking at a couple more weeks I suspect. 

Pretty sure I have a sealed unopened pack of Satori. Still haven't run one yet.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 8, 2014)

Was jus looking at your pics, wht kind of put are they in?


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2014)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> Was jus looking at your pics, wht kind of put are they in?



They are rocking One Gallon Smart Pots.   Love me some Smart Pots.

http://www.smartpots.com/


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 8, 2014)

Hell yeah. . Im trying some 3 gal ones out now. . I had got them free from the grow shop. . I got the pics up along with a lil info about the golden tree nutes that I got for free. ... JusBlaze


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2014)

12 days into 12/12 and we are getting some bud sites going and they have bushed up nicely. 

View attachment IMG_20140415_212950.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_212957.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_213003.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_213007.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_213012.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_213017.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_213040.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_213049.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2014)

Just perfect...wow, nice work Hammy.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice man!!!!! Green mojo to man.


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Just perfect...wow, nice work Hammy.




Thanks Rose...I have them good and green now. Just gotta keep them healthy and get them through the inevitable heat come Late May and early June.


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Very nice man!!!!! Green mojo to man.





Thanks Brosef....:smoke1:


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks as though you may have grown this before.
:farm:


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Looks as though you may have grown this before.
> :farm:



Ummm....maybe once or twice.  

Thanks for popping in Brother...this grow here is only possible because of you. Much thanks Amigo.


----------



## Locked (Apr 25, 2014)

*Here we are at 3 weeks (21 days)*

Some pics &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;  Also pics of the 2 healthy clones. I took 10 cuttings and only 2 made it. This cut is hard to clone. That's why I lost her the first time.  

View attachment IMG_20140424_193506.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_193510.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_193514.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_193519.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_195538.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_195543.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_195548.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_195553.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_195606.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140424_195611.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2014)

The Hamster magic is starting...... look out... I love your grows Hammy. You da man.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey hey, glad to see you got her back! Now it's on..


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2014)

nvthis said:


> Hey hey, glad to see you got her back! Now it's on..




Dude you just made my night...  Been wondering how you have been. Asked around and got no answers.  I hope all is well my friend. Hate when close friends drop off the radar...but I understand the need. It really sucks that Good people have to hide for a plant that is safer than prescription meds and even alcohol.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 26, 2014)

Man some real deep green there hamster. Looking great


----------



## burner (Apr 26, 2014)

it's so.........green :chuck:

Plants & clones look great HL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 26, 2014)

Only a matter of time til that lady is in your jars bro...  she looks like shes gonna be chunky...  : )   :48:

NV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     glad to see ya around man...


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Man some real deep green there hamster. Looking great



Thanks bro...yeah she gets dark green and loves to eat.


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2014)

burner said:


> it's so.........green :chuck:
> 
> Plants & clones look great HL



Thanks burner...





JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Only a matter of time til that lady is in your jars bro...  she looks like shes gonna be chunky...  : )   :48:
> 
> NV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     glad to see ya around man...



What up bro....thanks for popping in. I just have to get through the inevitable heat come late May, June. Will be nice to smoke this lady again. I missed her.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 26, 2014)

You know I don't think in 35 years I have ever had a plant more of a pain in the *** to root than that cut of yours. I'd take 20 cuts and be lucky to have 3 to 4 root, which is why I retired her.

She did give birth though a couple of weeks ago and her offspring told me they would like to make their way back to poppa at some point.

She was hit with my F3 Purple Male Boysenberry who has so far been an amazing stud.

View attachment P4260001.jpg


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome cross PJ...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2014)

Does this mean Hammy is a grandpa?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Does this mean Hammy is a grandpa?


 



lol
:rofl:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking great Hamster! Just popping in, and your one gallon pot grows always amaze me! Green mojo dude


----------



## oldsman (May 4, 2014)

Great work Hammy! Way back when ya grew The RRF auto I kinda started to try an mimic your use of 1gal containers (not quite as well as you do though), but good enough to keep smoking good smoke. With some proper training, my 2-3ft plants will give me more than a buddies 6footer gives him. I owe alot to the people here at MP. Maybe the day will come when we could have a MP convention or something.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Looking great Hamster! Just popping in, and your one gallon pot grows always amaze me! Green mojo dude



Thanks bro, the kind words are appreciated. One day I will have to get some 2 gallon Smart Pots and do a side by side and see if I am missing out on yield. 
   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835; 






oldsman said:


> Great work Hammy! Way back when ya grew The RRF auto I kinda started to try an mimic your use of 1gal containers (not quite as well as you do though), but good enough to keep smoking good smoke. With some proper training, my 2-3ft plants will give me more than a buddies 6footer gives him. I owe alot to the people here at MP. Maybe the day will come when we could have a MP convention or something.




Hey my friend, good to see you and thanks for the popping in.  I remember the RRF days.   Back when I actually liked Autos. 

I am glad the one gallon pots work out for you as well.  I just find them easy to deal with and never made the switch to bigger pots.  Appreciate you popping in. I think they had an MP get together a couple years before I joined.  Seriously thinking about skipping Jamaica next year and going out to Hemp Fest.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2014)

We are at *30 days* of flowering today. Will try and take some pics tonight after lights on.  

&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 4, 2014)

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (May 4, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 5, 2014)

C'mon on over for Hempfest. We can have a :bong: sesh or 3.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> C'mon on over for Hempfest. We can have a :bong: sesh or 3.



I am working on the wife 7...she really loves the annual trip to Jamaica. Will continue to work on her. 

Din't get to snap any pics last night. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

So here we are at 31 days of flowering. Almost half way there.  
These should yield real good...especially for 1 gallon pots.  

View attachment IMG_20140505_194501.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194509.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194513.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194518.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194531.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194722.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194727.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194732.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140505_194736.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 5, 2014)

Real nice Hamster.


----------



## Grower13 (May 5, 2014)

looking good........ 

:48:


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Real nice Hamster.







Grower13 said:


> looking good........
> 
> :48:





Thanks guys, so far so good. Will be at the half way point this Friday with 35 days to go.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

I took cuts from my two clones and have them in Rapid Rooters.  Will mark this as day 1, and see how long till we get roots.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

Man I can smell them from here!!!!! Awesome as always hamster!


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Man I can smell them from here!!!!! Awesome as always hamster!



Thanks sawhse....  &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2014)

Nice job Hammy,,but whats new,,yur stuff always looks great bro.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice job Hammy,,but whats new,,yur stuff always looks great bro.




Thanks my friend...hope all is well with you.  Appreciate you popping in.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 7, 2014)

very nice brosef.....   I know how long you've been waitin on this lady...  :48:


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> very nice brosef.....   I know how long you've been waitin on this lady...  :48:



Thank you kindly my friend....yeah I was wondering if I would ever get to grow her again.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Here we are at 36 days into flower.  Right at the half way mark for this cut. 70-72 days is where we will chop at provided trichomes look good. 

View attachment IMG_20140510_214605.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214612.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214622.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214639.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214656.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214700.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214738.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214805.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214815.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140510_214820.jpg


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

One more up close. 

View attachment IMG_20140510_214826.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

Nice plant Hamster, they should be heavyweights.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

MR1  all of Hammy's plants are heavyweights....    especially that lady named Larry...  Hammy I can just imagine you smiling at that plant every time you open your tent bro...   :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis, you are the king. That Larry cut should be called Hamster Lewis.

I am continually impressed...you the one gallon hero. It takes skill to grow in a one gallon pot... You have it. (i do not)


----------



## 650grower (May 11, 2014)

Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous. I'm sorry you may have said already but how many watts are they under? What nutrients do you use?


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Nice plant Hamster, they should be heavyweights.



Thanks MR1.  These 2 should yield pretty good for me. 4=5 ounces dry per plant is what I am thinking.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> MR1  all of Hammy's plants are heavyweights....    especially that lady named Larry...  Hammy I can just imagine you smiling at that plant every time you open your tent bro...   :48:



Yeah I get a big grin every time I water or feed them.   Thanks for popping in brosef.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hamster Lewis, you are the king. That Larry cut should be called Hamster Lewis.
> 
> I am continually impressed...you the one gallon hero. It takes skill to grow in a one gallon pot... You have it. (i do not)



Thanks for the kind words Rose... And Happy Mother's day.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

650grower said:


> Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous. I'm sorry you may have said already but how many watts are they under? What nutrients do you use?



Thanks 650. These 2 ladies are in a 4x4x6.5 tent under a 600watt HPS in a cool tube along with a 400watt HPS in a standard reflector. Soil is Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix with added perlite and sweet lime.  Nutrients are General Hydroponics 3 part.


----------



## powerplanter (May 12, 2014)

Looking great Hammy...


----------



## Locked (May 12, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> Looking great Hammy...



Thanks my friend... Hope all is well.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

Wow awesome. Looking killer as usual.


----------



## Locked (May 13, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Wow awesome. Looking killer as usual.



Thanks sawhse. Appreciate you stopping by.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2014)

Looks great ham... green mojo!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2014)

Nice as always Bro.


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> Looks great ham... green mojo!



What up ToA... Thanks for the mojo.


----------



## Locked (May 14, 2014)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice as always Bro.



Thanks my friend...


----------



## Locked (May 19, 2014)

Got my LED set up today and just opened the box and plugged it in. Man it is a lot brighter than I though it would be.  Not sure if I will swap out my HPS set up this weekend or tonight. lol    Will post some pics tonight or tomorrow of the set up.


----------



## sawhse (May 19, 2014)

Cool I cant wait to get your opinion on the led. :watchplant:


----------



## Locked (May 19, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Cool I cant wait to get your opinion on the led. :watchplant:



I can't wait to have one.   It's exciting to try something new. Been using T5's and HPS for years now.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 19, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Got my LED set up today and just opened the box and plugged it in. Man it is a lot brighter than I though it would be.  Not sure if I will swap out my HPS set up this weekend or tonight. lol    Will post some pics tonight or tomorrow of the set up.



super cool hammy---would u be so kind as to share pics of the light before u plug and play with all the specs---i too am considering a complete switch over from hps to led---thaks to pj, rb, and you blazing the trail


----------



## Locked (May 19, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> super cool hammy---would u be so kind as to share pics of the light before u plug and play with all the specs---i too am considering a complete switch over from hps to led---thaks to pj, rb, and you blazing the trail



I will take some pics tonight of the way it came, what it came with and pics of it. Also with it on grow setting and grow and bloom. 

 Hopefully PJ will drop in and share the info on COB LED's with us here on MP. Seems like they are the next evolutionary step in LED Lighting technology. Still a little pricey for me but as with everything, the price will come down.


----------



## P Jammers (May 19, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> super cool hammy---would u be so kind as to share pics of the light before u plug and play with all the specs---i too am considering a complete switch over from hps to led---thaks to pj, rb, and you blazing the trail



I'll save Hammy the trouble on the pics. I did an un-boxing a minute back.

The official listed specs are on the site, and I still have not pulled it out to run the real deal specs, but I will this week I promise once I receive some brand new tech from a new light just on a scene 2 months arriving this week.


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


Veg lights only

View attachment 4.jpg


Bloom where both the veg and bloom switches are turned on.

View attachment 5.jpg


Those three you see that looked burned out or weak are UV, and should look this way for anyone wondering.

The new light coming is the new COB technology that I "believe" was first introduced by Hydrogrow [I may be wrong on that, been a minute since I heard it was coming out.]

It's supposed to be the same power as this light shown above, so I am going to compare this one, the new one, and my existing lights which "should" show to be around the same power, but I will believe it when I see it.

On a side note, stoked to hear what you think first time you try on some Larry LED buds Hammy. 6 mains only tied to the stake in a circle and flip it at 18". 

Watch what happens.
:farm:


----------



## Locked (May 19, 2014)

Glad you popped in bro...was just yacking at you at the other place to maybe talk about COB. Looks promising. Love the way LED's are starting to take off and people are pushing the envelope.    Thanks for the tips on how to open the plant up for LED.  I was going to ask if I should pretty much do like you said. Stakes and open them up in a circle.  18" is going to be the tough part.   I have to change my mindset a bit.


----------



## P Jammers (May 19, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Glad you popped in bro...was just yacking at you at the other place to maybe talk about COB. Looks promising. Love the way LED's are starting to take off and people are pushing the envelope.    Thanks for the tips on how to open the plant up for LED.  I was going to ask if I should pretty much do like you said. Stakes and open them up in a circle.  18" is going to be the tough part.   I have to change my mindset a bit.


18" in the length of the branch my good friend or top of the plant give or take . The circle can be 8" or so.


----------



## Locked (May 19, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> 18" in the length of the branch my good friend or top of the plant give or take . The circle can be 8" or so.



Got ya...


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2014)

I am all ears and eyes.  This is fun stuff right here.


----------



## P Jammers (May 19, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Got ya...


Took me a minute to find it, but here is a shot of a couple of that Larry when I was first playing with her under LED's I wanna say 2 years ago. I ran them much larger as time went on.

View attachment hammy larry.png


Cute huh?
:vap_smiley:


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2014)

Sick Pic PJ...   I gotta say. It sounds crazy but I really seem to see my plants in veg looking a lot healthier and needing less food.  Even in a couple days.  The veg tent is running cooler than even the T5's that were in there. 
 The latest cuts of Larry threw roots and look healthy enough leaf wise but the growth sites dried up before the roots showed. I will hang on to them in case new growth starts to show, I need to take more cuts though. 


Pics of the girls in Veg. 

View attachment IMG_20140522_214337.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_214343.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_214404.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_214424.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_214439.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_214455.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_214512.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_214521.jpg


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2014)

And my two Ladies in flower, 1 day shy of 7 weeks.  They are chugging along. 

View attachment IMG_20140522_215044.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_215101.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_215105.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_215350.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_215358.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140522_215403.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 23, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hamster Lewis, you are the king. That Larry cut should be called Hamster Lewis.
> 
> I am continually impressed...you the one gallon hero. It takes skill to grow in a one gallon pot... You have it. (i do not)



i am in complete agreement rose. hammy is the true 1 gallon hero. somehow though i think b/c you and i are organic fanatics we'll sadly never pull those kinda results with so little medium. seems like we would have to make the soil far too hot to get enough food into that much medium OR would have to do weekly or bi weekly tea's all throughout flower. at least with HID's. maybe the fact that you can feed less with led's might change that for us. only time will tell.


LOOKIN GOOD HAMMY! :48: the greenest of the green mojo for u brotha


----------



## P Jammers (May 23, 2014)

Real nice update. Looking forward to your next run with the LED's only all the way through. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Shortbus and PJ.   I am looking forward to the next run myself.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2014)

Nice bushes....  I can see the fall lineup starting to take shape....


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Nice bushes....  I can see the fall lineup starting to take shape....



Haha... You noticed that huh?  

Should have some top notch genetics going this fall.   Thanks for stopping in my friend.  Enjoy your holiday weekend.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Enjoy your holiday weekend.



 you too bro...  :48:


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2014)

*Okay so here we are at 8 weeks today, Two Larry OG (my cut) in One Gallon Smart Pots.  Took some samples from down low and they are quick drying for a testing later tonight.   1 or 2 weeks left. Have not checked the trichomes yet. Will Sunday.   Pics:* 

View attachment IMG_20140530_223350.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223345.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223340.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223336.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223331.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223326.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223155.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223146.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223141.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140530_223122.jpg


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2014)

View attachment IMG_20140530_223135.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 30, 2014)

Great looking plants Hamster.


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Great looking plants Hamster.



Thanks MR1....It's close to show time.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2014)

woohoo Hammy!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 31, 2014)

All Hail Hamster....   The Mini-pot Master...  :48:


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> woohoo Hammy!



:guitar:



JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> All Hail Hamster....   The Mini-pot Master...  :48:



:48:     :lama:

Thanks for stopping in Rose and JAAM...these next 2 weeks are going to drag.


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2014)

Week 9. Checked the trichomes and I am at all cloudy with an Amber here and there. The chop for both should be on for next weekend.    Once these come down the Flower tent will  lose both HPS lights and be replaced with my LED light.  As you can see I didn't do a good job of pruning the lower 1/4. Took some samples from the popcorn that did grow. Quick drying now. 

Pics: 

View attachment IMG_20140606_211201.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211158.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211149.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211145.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211140.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211134.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211126.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211123.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211117.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140606_211112.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Looking real good Hamster, harvest time is always good, I think I will have a couple of plants to chop next weekend also.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 6, 2014)

:aok::woohoo::48:

thought those were under LED's already


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> :aok::woohoo::48:
> 
> thought those were under LED's already



No the LED Light is in the veg tent. As soon as these come down the LED goes into the Flower Tent for it's first run at Flowering.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> No the LED Light is in the veg tent. As soon as these come down the LED goes into the Flower Tent for it's first run at Flowering.




LOL---i knew that---separate LED's in both veg and flower---how's that treating you


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> LOL---i knew that---separate LED's in both veg and flower---how's that treating you



The light has been treating me well so far. I have been running it 24/7 in the Veg Tent with just the Growth switch on.  These 2 Larry OG have been under nothing but HPS. The light has worked exceptionally well in Veg. Cooler than even a HO T5 and the plants seem to love the spectrum it provides. They are eating like 1/3 to 1/2 less in Veg. Can't wait to move it to the Flower Tent and throw the Bloom switch.  I still need to open my plants up a bit so I get better penetration.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2014)

is the spectrum stock on the light or the new and improved PJ design


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 7, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> is the spectrum stock on the light or the new and improved PJ design



Those lights are stock orange... im pretty sure the company never replied to pj bout them changing the specs....


----------



## P Jammers (Jun 7, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Those lights are stock orange... im pretty sure the company never replied to pj bout them changing the specs....


True story, so we moved on. That said, this light seems to be working pretty darn good for the several who have used it, especially for the price.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2014)

Orangesunshine, hamster has the same lights as me.

Your plants look amazing Hammy. just beautiful and heavy!


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 8, 2014)

Did i miss it, what LED is it? I know I saw PJ post about a handful of options, but what light are you and Rose actually using Ham? Looking heavy and frosty from the pics! Cheers dude


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Did i miss it, what LED is it? I know I saw PJ post about a handful of options, but what light are you and Rose actually using Ham? Looking heavy and frosty from the pics! Cheers dude



This is the one I have. http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U5vCL3JdV8E

It's only been used for Veg thus far but it has worked really well.  I will be taking down my two Larry OG's this weekend and will be boxing up the HPS lights and making my 4x4 a LED Flower tent. I am sure I am a bit underlit for a 4x4 but I won't be pushing the plant count. 2 of my Larry OG an Instant Cookie and a Cherry Mountain. That's it for the Summer Run 2014. If the LED works well I will be adding another one to my flower tent for the fall. Probably not a TOPLED because their is another LED maker I want to try.


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2014)

So here we are at 10 weeks.  Do to a combination of factors they got a bit beat up over the last 7 days.  The weather has gotten hot and keeping a 1000 watts of HPS power is tough. My grow room is in an upstairs bedroom and it is a room with lots of windows. The heat just builds up in there even with the Air on blast.  I am going to tint the windows Dark to help. I did it in my bedroom which used to get hot and it has made a huge difference.  I figure that and LEDS instead of HPS will allow me to grow this Summer.  
Another thing was my wife's best friend was supposed to fly in from AZ to go to the Tony's in NYC last Sunday. They were going to NY Saturday and staying till Monday. Her friend had a medical issue and couldn't fly. So I was not going to let it ruin something my wife has been waiting for for months.  I went and bought a Tux Saturday and rode the train into the City that night.  Since I grow in small One Gallon Smart Pots i knew a 3 day venture away would not work out well for the Ladies in Flower. They got beat up and the heat smacked them around a bit.  Trichomes are at all cloudy with a Amber here and there.  Yield should be good. I am thinking between 4-5 ounces dry per plant. As you can see the buds are weighing down the branches and opening her up.  

Sorry for the crappy quality of the pics. Phone was all uppity and not cooperating. Probably because my last reboot was like 2 weeks ago...lol.  

View attachment IMG_20140613_202518.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140613_202513.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140613_202509.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140613_202504.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140613_202456.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 14, 2014)

:clap:  sweet dude! Congrats on the harvest :48:


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> :clap:  sweet dude! Congrats on the harvest :48:



Thanks ston,,,,always a thrill to harvest, no matter how many times you have done it before.


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2014)

Took the other Larry OG down and switched my Flower Tent to LED.  The Veg Tent is now HO T5 again.   This 72 days, general hydroponic 3 part all the way through in One Gallon Smart Pots. 

View attachment IMG_20140615_213455.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140615_213501.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140615_213504.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140615_213508.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140615_213513.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140615_213516.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy heavy buds batman! My gosh those are weighty! Wonderful Hammy. You are the dude~


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2014)

yeah he is!!!!  well done hammy...


----------



## Locked (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Rose and pp....Been on vacation and pretty busy. Took both plants down, switched my Flower Tent to LED and put 2 more of my Larry OG cut in Flower.  Also transplanted my clones from the Clone Fairy into One Gallon Smart Pots.  Have to take cuts so I can flip them soon as the cuts show roots.  
Smoked a bowl of the hang dried buds today and moved them to a sealed canister that I will now burp a couple times a day for the next couple days.    Was nice to smoke this cut again after so long.  My head instantly felt like it was being filled with warm liquid....   Such a great high...missed it dearly.


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2014)

*Just a note. August 29th will be 10 weeks in flower under LED. *
Both Larrys look good. Cherry Mountain has stretched way too much but that is my fault for sticking 4 plants under this one fixture.  Instant Cookies looks like it is growing small but dense nugs. Pics to come in the next day or so.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2014)

I look forward to seeing your I cookies. Mine have been thru so much and she is still standing with baby flowers.  She is a good girl. 

10 weeks.  Need a pic of that too when you have time.  No hurry. How long will you take her? (larrys)


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> *Just a note. August 29th will be 10 weeks in flower under LED. *
> Both Larrys look good. Cherry Mountain has stretched way too much but that is my fault for sticking 4 plants under this one fixture.  Instant Cookies looks like it is growing small but dense nugs. Pics to come in the next day or so.




is that A typical flowering time for you hammy---how's the comparison same time, growth, looks, weight, when u were under hps


----------



## Locked (Aug 3, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I look forward to seeing your I cookies. Mine have been thru so much and she is still standing with baby flowers.  She is a good girl.
> 
> 10 weeks.  Need a pic of that too when you have time.  No hurry. How long will you take her? (larrys)



I will try and snap some pics of instant Cookies tonight after lights on.  Both Larry OG's will go the full 70 days I believe. Not sure about the I Cookies.


----------



## Locked (Aug 3, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> is that A typical flowering time for you hammy---how's the comparison same time, growth, looks, weight, when u were under hps



Yes my cut goes 9 weeks for a less Narcotic more middle road high, 10 weeks for the sweet spot and 11 takes her to "Brick in the Head" potency.    They look good for 6 weeks of Flower under a single LED fixture. A wee bit smaller buds but I already know I am pushing the limits of this single fixture in a 4x4 tent. It does not adequately cover those dimensions. Basically been growing 4 plants in the middle of the tent with the fixture over them.  Once I get the new LED and put it in this tent things should be looking even better. I am so far sold on LED lights though.  You have to manage your plants a bit differently but the plants seem to really thrive under them.


----------



## Locked (Aug 3, 2014)

Larry OG at 6 weeks, Instant Cookies??? Not sure, maybe 3, 4 tops.  My Larry OG cut is putting on size but it's obvious I am under lit.  Not surprised since I usually run 1000 watts of HPS in there.  I have been under lit before when I first got this tent and ran a single 600w HPS. I am more impressed this time because the buds look ickier and stickier.     Once I get my new LED fixture and put it in here I will be able to do a run where I am not under lit.  Still happy since i can't even grow in the Summer with HID lighting. 

*Larry OG:*
View attachment IMG_20140803_195347.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_195332.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_195327.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_195322.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_195127.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_195121.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_195116.jpg


*Instant Cookies:*
View attachment IMG_20140803_200041.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140803_200046.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, very interesting. PJ had me trim way different then the "old way".  How many weeks is that for your i cookies?  Mine are  4 weeks in bloom almost and are just starting to take off, but have been major stressed.

Your Larry looks amazing. The foliage looks great. You do have a gift Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!



Thanks sawhse...


----------



## Locked (Aug 4, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Wow, very interesting. PJ had me trim way different then the "old way".  How many weeks is that for your i cookies?  Mine are  4 weeks in bloom almost and are just starting to take off, but have been major stressed.
> 
> Your Larry looks amazing. The foliage looks great. You do have a gift Hammy.



I think the cookies are at 4 weeks.  I didn't trim either the Larry or the cookies well.  Learning experience.  Will do better next run.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2014)

Very Nice Hammy.


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 5, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I didn't trim either the Larry or the cookies well.  Learning experience.  Will do better next run.



Tons of wasted energy being put in to all that larf at the bottom of the plant will surly lower your yield by a bunch. 

That said, next time you'll see the huge difference yourself first hand.


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Tons of wasted energy being put in to all that larf at the bottom of the plant will surly lower your yield by a bunch.
> 
> That said, next time you'll see the huge difference yourself first hand.



I figure this run was just to get my feet wet and I am kinda happy just being able to grow in the Summer.  Next run I will have enough light coverage and will be way more aggressive with pruning.


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2014)

Okay the Larry OG is at 50 days today. Trichomes are at about 75 Cloudy and 25 Clear. 
Definitely are more Frosty this run under LED than last under 1000 watts of HPS. 

*Larry OG * 

View attachment IMG_20140809_191910.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191901.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191856.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191824.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191819.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191816.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191812.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191807.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191802.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191757.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191747.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191435.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191431.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191401.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191342.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191335.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2014)

*Instant Cookies* 

View attachment IMG_20140809_191608.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140809_191603.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 19, 2014)

So at 8 weeks I can say for sure that there might be something to this LED growing. 

Buds look frostier than my last run with this same cut under HPS. Buds are also fat and dense. No light airy buds here.   Penetration seems to be the only trade off. Which is why SCROG style growing is definitely the way to go to maximize yield it seems.  Guess I need to start my SCROG education.  
Also once again the Smart Pots are out yielding the standard plastic pots. Both are One Gallon Pots.  Same cut (my Larry OG cut), same nutrients, light etc.  I will be phasing out my plastic pots and going all Smart Pot. Ordered some 2 gallon SP's and they should be here soon.  

Some pics:
View attachment IMG_20140818_224507.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224516.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224520.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224527.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224540.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224752.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224805.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224813.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224818.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140818_224828.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice buds there , extra frost is nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2014)

I am just proud to know ya! You are the Hamster.


----------



## Locked (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol.. Thanks Rose.   Thanks MR1.  Frosty is good.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 23, 2014)

Absolutely amazing flowers ya got there Hamster!!!! Are those 1/2 inch dowels you are using to stake them? How deep into the soil? I am going to have to do something in a couple of weeks to mine and I like the way you staked yours with the pipe cleaners....very effective and nice and neat! :clap::48:


----------



## Locked (Aug 23, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Absolutely amazing flowers ya got there Hamster!!!! Are those 1/2 inch dowels you are using to stake them? How deep into the soil? I am going to have to do something in a couple of weeks to mine and I like the way you staked yours with the pipe cleaners....very effective and nice and neat! :clap::48:



Thanks bud...those stakes are the fiberglass ones that people use to mark the edges of driveways. They go all the way into the soil.


----------



## bud88 (Aug 24, 2014)

great idea! thanks for the info!!


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2014)

bud88 said:


> great idea! thanks for the info!!



No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2014)

So I am getting ready to Flip 2 more of my Larry OG cut clones.   They have been vegged for a bit under HO T5's.  They will be Flowered under an all LED 4x4 Grow Tent.  As I learned on my first run, and was also told by PJ, you have to go a bit heavy handed on the defoliation.  I know the whole "defoliation" topic is a touchy subject here but I am not advocating for anyone else to do it.  That being said, if you start growing under LED's you will quickly realize it is needed here.  I saw it first hand myself.  So I was pretty aggressive.    

*Warning:Graphic Images*

*Before:*

View attachment IMG_20140829_185947.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140829_185936.jpg


*After:*

View attachment IMG_20140829_190515.jpg
View attachment IMG_20140829_190501.jpg

View attachment IMG_20140829_190510.jpg
View attachment IMG_20140829_190506.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2014)

*And here are the cuts that will replace the 2 going in.*

View attachment IMG_20140829_191825.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140829_191815.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2014)

Some Nug pics...Larry OG LED grown.

View attachment IMG_20140902_194801.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140902_194808.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140902_194822.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140902_194816.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140902_194829.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2014)

Some clones taken from my Cherry Mountain Mom....cloner is on the full side now. Getting ready for the Fall Dank A Thon.  

View attachment IMG_20140903_191027.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140903_191031.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140903_191035.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140903_192632.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140903_192641.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140903_193453.jpg


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 3, 2014)

Cherry Mountain :hubba:

Have you finished one before?


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Cherry Mountain :hubba:
> 
> Have you finished one before?



No.  I have one about 6 weeks into flower right now.  Will post some pics of her this weekend.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 4, 2014)

super frostito....   hows she smoking?


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> super frostito....   hows she smoking?



She is smoking Real Good. Buds seem to have an Extra Kushyness to them.  Just have to tweak my Grow Style a bit to maximize yield. The One in the *Smart Pot* is most likely going to be close to *4* ounces dry. The One in the *Plastic Pot* that was taken a week earlier will probably wind up being* 2* ounces max. I didn't get as many bud sites up top on that one. Plus the Smart Pots usually get a much better yield in SP's compared to Plastic Pots.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 5, 2014)

lookin good bro I am on my 3rd run with leds,didnt think I would like them compared to hps but I am seeing a different light....


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2014)

meetmrfist2 said:


> lookin good bro I am on my 3rd run with leds,didnt think I would like them compared to hps but I am seeing a different light....



Thanks bro, and I agree.  Little bit of tweaking needed grow style wise here and there but overall the LED lights are getting it done.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2014)

Ya did good Hammy, it was very painful the first time I defoliated..Kidding i really didn't defoliate, but it felt like it.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 6, 2014)

I've never heard of that one (cherry mtn) Hammy.  Is that a tester or something?  Your furry little nugs look tasty bro.  lol  Take it easy man.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Ya did good Hammy, it was very painful the first time I defoliated..Kidding i really didn't defoliate, but it felt like it.



Thanks Rose...I can get used to the defoliating if it is truly needed.


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 6, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> I've never heard of that one (cherry mtn) Hammy.  Is that a tester or something?  Your furry little nugs look tasty bro.  lol  Take it easy man.



Bodhi seeds Cherry Pie X Appalachia which was a very limited release.

Few pics of her LED grown.

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


I tested her pre release. Great medical qualities that's delicious.

And for Rosie, This be what training be doing.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2014)

powerplanter said:


> I've never heard of that one (cherry mtn) Hammy.  Is that a tester or something?  Your furry little nugs look tasty bro.  lol  Take it easy man.



Not sure of it's origins off the top of my head. Got it from a friend. Thanks for poppin in my friend.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks PJ, I see you cleared that up for me.    Nice pics, they look hella tasty.


----------



## P Jammers (Sep 6, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks PJ, I see you cleared that up for me.    Nice pics, they look hella tasty.


Her name is quite fitting. She's like that sour crust thing you get the instant you bite in to a slice of Cherry pie, only not sweet. Quite unique I'd say.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn those Larry OG look nice man, i need to get me some of those, my cut i had wasnt as vigorous as yours seems to be.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2014)

Iron Emmett said:


> Damn those Larry OG look nice man, i need to get me some of those, my cut i had wasnt as vigorous as yours seems to be.



Thanks IE....


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 22, 2014)

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you PJ and Hammy for the info.  Bodhi has several strains I would like to try.  Looking good Hammy,  take care brother....


----------

